# 3D-Raum mit PS erstellen?



## neuländer2007 (16. November 2007)

Hallo Tutorianer!

Ich denke es ist schon mehrfach behandelt worden, aber ich benötige dennoch speziellere Hilfe. Ich möchte auf einer Preistafel eines Kinos einen "3D-Raum" gestalten, in dem eine Popcorntüte und ein Getränk steht. Der Raum soll folgendermaßen vom Gerüst her ausschauen: Klick Hier
Man soll nicht die Wandstärke sehen, sondern das innere des Raums mit seinen abgerundeten Ecken.
Hab ich das verständlich erklärt? Ist das mit PS möglich oder muss ich spezielle 3d Programme studieren?

Grüße


----------



## Zinken (16. November 2007)

Klar ist das in Photoshop möglich - genauso wie auf einem Blatt Papier  In einem 3D-Programm geht es halt unter Umständen schneller.
Ich hab Dir mal eine Schnellversion angehängt. Die linke obere Ecke zeigt das Prinzip. Die Schattierungen sind hier etwas übertrieben, aber das macht es deutlicher.
Erstmal mußt Du den Flächen unterschiedliche Helligkeiten geben. Eine halbwegs natürliche Lichtsituation wäre oben ganz dunkel, Seiten etwas heller, Stirnwand noch heller,
Boden ganz hell. Anschließend erstellst Du in den Ecken trapezförmige Verläufe. Die bekommst Du zB. indem Du einen geraden Verlauf erstellst und anschließend verzerrst.


----------



## Sukrim (16. November 2007)

Bitteschön, eine geschnittene Chamfer-Box:
Einmal aus der Sicht des Lichtes, einmal aus deiner gewünschten Perspektive.
(Wireframe ist da, um ca. die Maße abschätzen zu können)

Ich kann das Licht natürlich auch nach deinen Vorgaben woanders platzieren und dir dann noch ein Bild hier reinstellen, an dem du dich dann orientieren kannst!

Viel Spaß beim "nachmalen"!

Edit: bei Zinkens Version wäre das Licht direkt von oben, in meiner Version kommt's aus der linken oberen Ecke...


----------

